# Inguinal Hernia



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everybody i had a Inguinal Hernia repair carried out 8 months ago. Unfortunately it has come back slightly further along from the 1st repair :-( but this time i am getting as well as having pain in the normal area i'm getting stomach pains . I have been to see the GP and consultant and will have to go back in 6 months time to see if i need another op. But in the mean time been given anti inflammatory tablets is there any other people who have also experienced a hernia moving along and having this stomach pain. Because it gets to a stage when i'm doing something the pain seems worse than before i had the op even gets to the point where i struggle to walk a distance


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Feel for you mate. Thankfully after my op I have had no issues but the Doc did mention that in very rare circumstances the hernia can come back but he was talking about coming back around the repair.

How was your repair done? Stiched, mesh or plug?


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

i had a patch put in also to begin with they said it could be how i was stitched back up after hence the tablets as i had sharp shooting pains now and again but now that seems to be a agonizing pain


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Did they cut the nerve when they stitched you back up? Sounds like they trapped it during repair, that can be quite common.


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

i think they may have cut a nerve as have no feeling around the stitch and think a nerve may have also been trapped and making it sore . just hope it can get sorted once and for all as it effects day to day and even work


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------

